# what is my bumper made of?



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

reairing a self inflicted crack in my bumper and need to know what kinda plastic it is ,,,,,think it might be ABS but not sure ,,,its the normal grey plasytic used on bumbers and side and wheel trims,,hope u can help


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*What plastic*

If its ABS plastic an easy way to repair it is to rough up the rear of the bumper, cut some fine glass cloth patches, place over the crack and run some Zap cyano super glue all over patch and spray some activator on to set glue instantly(all available from model shops http://www.emodels.co.uk/plastic-kits/products-slozap-products-superglue-pt20-p-683.html ) then you can fill cracks and spray over.
Chris


----------

